# Poodle Carting Anyone?



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't looked at your link yet but my guys and I went cross country skiing and I have bought them xback harness as I plan to get a cheap scooter and try that. I don't let them pullme as much as just keep the rope tight.
I am going to riding my bike with one of them at a time as well.
skiiing was fun and the dogs did really well keeping line strait but no real distractions on trail


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 17, 2009)

Great pics! Be fun to try carting. My Rhodesians bike with me well--once they listen on leash, they listen attached to my waist while I bike. I prefer them attached to me rather than the bike--feel I am in better control of both.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I really want to give carting a try later on, I've seen some
tutorials online on how to make your own dog carts from
kids wagons and other stuff, lol!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*What a hoot!*

Could you imagine seeing this little Dane Train coming down the street at a trot?









Maybe even funnier....









I dunno, though, if I want my dogs to learn to PULL...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Could you imagine seeing this little Dane Train coming down the street at a trot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Dane Train" (LMAO), cracked me up! :rofl:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Got my new used scooter today and took both dogs for a run up and down laneway for a bit. Not great but not horrible either and i will practice with them some more later.
Man that is hard work though LOL


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was pretty impressed when I learned of Standard Poo's competing in the Iditarod Sled Dog Race in Alaska......how cool is that??


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow those Iditarod Poos are too cool. We must have the most versatile dogs in the world, not only do they look beautiful, their smart and they have stamina :rofl:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Those pic are awesome, Tyler! I wonder about the pulling issue too. I know a lot of people cart w/ their Rottweilers and do weight pulling too. I would be concerned about the pulling though. Maybe wearing a harness makes a difference?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Iditerod*



Cardi2008 said:


> I was pretty impressed when I learned of Standard Poo's competing in the Iditarod Sled Dog Race in Alaska......how cool is that??


How cool? -50 f cool, and that IS cool.

I had heard sutter had a fairly disastrous year, with -50 temperatures, and lost several dogs. They subsequently retired from Iditerod. His daughter competed again in 1992.
I imagine Std Poodles would do fine in sledding, but maybe not Iditerod extremes, where a multilayer coat would be a must. Another great pic of the team:








Eager sled dogs...


----------



## poopoodle (Mar 25, 2009)

haha that is terrible! im not really a fan of using dogs like horses to drag people around, but then again i'm such a softie when it comes to dogs i treat them like humans.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


Cardi2008 said:



I was pretty impressed when I learned of Standard Poo's competing in the Iditarod Sled Dog Race in Alaska......how cool is that??

Click to expand...

I saw this when we first started researching the poodle breed. It blew me away to see standard poodles in the Iditarod! I'm saddened to hear that a lot of dogs were lost. :weep: 

I'm not against dogs being trained to pull a cart if it is done properly for the dog and the rider. I wonder if one has ever run off with the cart? Had that happen once with a team of horses and all of our kids in the back of the wagon. Terrifying experience! Everyone had to jump out at a full gallop and let the team go. No one was hurt, thank God! 

I remember finding harnesses in my memere's garage when I was young and that is when I found out that they used dogs to pull carts to deliver their milk. 

The poodle has to be one of the most versatile breeds there is. :dance:_


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

poopoodle said:


> haha that is terrible! im not really a fan of using dogs like horses to drag people around, but then again i'm such a softie when it comes to dogs i treat them like humans.


Actually I totally support dogs with jobs like carting, it's good activity
for them, good training, and may even help larger energetic dogs
burn off some of that energy, lol. Some people think it is cruel 
but they are way off track, some breed like Sibe's are bred to work
pulling sleds and such. 

I plan on carting with Loki when he is older, I have to wait until
he is one year old to even BEGIN teaching him to "pull". So it;s
not bad at all if you go about doing it the right way.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

poopoodle said:


> haha that is terrible! im not really a fan of using dogs like horses to drag people around, but then again i'm such a softie when it comes to dogs i treat them like humans.


There are many breeds that need some kind of job and carting is an excellent release for them. I think most people get into to sports like carting, sledding and herding just to make their dogs happy. Siberian Huskies are quite popular in my area and so many people can't understand why they escape the yard and are destructive. It's b/c they need a job and aren't happy being stuck in the yard or house all day.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

When I was xcountry skiing with mine they were not pulling me they were running and haveing a blast.
Now that I have the scooter they are doing the same.
Mandy lives to run and this way we can control it and have fun learning new things with her I would rather play with my dogs then stick them in a backyard to dig and get into trouble. I see your point about using them like horses but that is not the case you are giving them something to do with there energy and using their brains as well.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> http://www.k9carting.com/customers.html
> 
> Scroll down the page a bit...
> 
> so who wants to let their standards take em' for a ride?!:tongue:


I actually looked into this for myself because I couldnt walk and wanted the spoos to have exercise and I was told that it would be very bad for a poodle - that they werernt meant for that kind of pulling and it could hurt them.


----------

